# My Real Estate Agent Stood Me Up.



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

I was supposed to look at a mobile in a park after work yesterday at 3:30pm. Rushed work all day hoping nothing would go wrong so I could leave on time and meet her. Waited 45 minutes, very hot. She never showed up. Someone else was looking at it.

Went to my apartment, took a shower, called her, she forgot and I went over AGAIN and looked at it.

She said something about calling me today but hasn't. It already has an offer and the seller will look at all offers. I can offer over asking. But at this point I don't know if I want to. It's newer, smaller, nice inside, with a larger wood deck (appears in good shape) but a large yard for a park and many plants I won't keep up with or water with the drought. More places burning, more people looking, prices going up.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 15, 2021)

Remy said:


> I was supposed to look at a mobile in a park after work yesterday at 3:30pm. Rushed work all day hoping nothing would go wrong so I could leave on time and meet her. Waited 45 minutes, very hot. She never showed up. Someone else was looking at it.
> 
> Went to my apartment, took a shower, called her, she forgot and I went over AGAIN and looked at it.
> 
> She said something about calling me today but hasn't. It already has an offer and the seller will look at all offers. I can offer over asking. But at this point I don't know if I want to. It's newer, smaller, nice inside, with a larger wood deck (appears in good shape) but a large yard for a park and many plants I won't keep up with or water with the drought. More places burning, more people looking, prices going up.


Poor, Remy; I'm hoping things start going better for you; hugs.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

Remy said:


> I was supposed to look at a mobile in a park after work yesterday at 3:30pm. Rushed work all day hoping nothing would go wrong so I could leave on time and meet her. Waited 45 minutes, very hot. She never showed up. Someone else was looking at it.
> 
> Went to my apartment, took a shower, called her, she forgot and I went over AGAIN and looked at it.
> 
> She said something about calling me today but hasn't. It already has an offer and the seller will look at all offers. I can offer over asking. But at this point I don't know if I want to. It's newer, smaller, nice inside, with a larger wood deck (appears in good shape) but a large yard for a park and many plants I won't keep up with or water with the drought. More places burning, more people looking, prices going up.


Remy if that was me, I would take it as a sign the house isn't meant to be the one for me... I think you should do the same tbh...


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 15, 2021)

Remy said:


> called her, she forgot ...
> 
> She said something about calling me today but hasn't.


Have you considered getting a different agent?  I've been watching YouTube's lately about selling/buying homes and they almost always emphasize reading the reviews of agents and sending a bunch of them a list of questions before choosing one.

The agent we used when we bought our current house was horrid, I don't know how we chose him.  I plan to be a more careful customer next time.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Remy,  dump her. She does not deserve your business. If she should happen to call you , tell her that "because she stood you up and just plain forgot, you have replaced her".


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Have you considered getting a different agent?  I've been watching YouTube's lately about selling/buying homes and they almost always emphasize reading the reviews of agents and sending a bunch of them a list of questions before choosing one.
> 
> The agent we used when we bought our current house was horrid, I don't know how we chose him.  I plan to be a more careful customer next time.


My luck isn't great, I swear. When I put my house on the market in a different town in this county, I had two come over and chose one. Mistake. She listed my house at 150 square feet and when I called her, she told me she "couldn't change it." I knew that was a lie. Even a co-worker called me about it and stated "she's trying to keep your listing hidden so she can be both the buyer and selling agent." Also she kept delaying the agent walk through. When the smaller local office she worked for suddenly closed, I was able to dumper her and left it off the market until after the holidays.

I then called the last agent who had come through on the walk through. I also swear a fake showing was set up by this former agent I had. I got upset and the new agent stated she would take my phone number off the listing information and any showings would have to go through her. Well the next showing through her was legit and they bought the place.

Am I considering a different agent? Maybe. I may just call the listing agent if I see one in the future. I don't know. There is one agent who lists a lot of mobiles  and for reasons I don't want to really get into, I'd never go through him.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Remy if that was me, I would take it as a sign the house isn't meant to be the one for me... I think you should do the same tbh...


I wish I knew what was for me. I can't figure it out. Nothing good. I should have bought years ago, maybe a condo when things were cheaper. I didn't anticipate the fires, lower inventory though.

I know I still have residual trauma from that house. It was a horrible experience.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 15, 2021)

There are great agents out there.  When I sold my Mom's house, I checked several realators to see what properties they had recently sold.  I found one who had sold several homes near my Mom's, she was outstanding.  She went above and beyond to be helpful and did a great job of marketing and selling the house.

I think having a good agent makes a big difference, sounds like you need to find a new one.  Someone who wants your business.

Good luck!


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

I agree with everyone here. Maybe I would even go a step further and suggest that perhaps California is not for you. America is big. Lots of better options unless you have family there or a super good job you can't leave. I'm sorry you have gone through this. 

You're not alone. 

I sold my house last October...the agent was horrible, and the buyers were a nightmare. My off-market house I sold is worth a whole lot more now. I had checked out my agents website, houses he listed and sold, buyer's and sellers comments, etc  Website was impressive. But he owned the business, had a drinking problem, was a playboy, only had a few young blond agents working for him. I didn't know that part till too late. 

Times are so different now. Lots of younger incompetent workers.

But I've chosen to look forward and not back. It's just wasted energy to look back. One thing we all need to start doing is to check online reviews on people providing a service, online products for sale, etc. We need to do that first.

Is there any other place (other than California) in the country where you'd be happy?


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

@Lara I can't move. I'm trapped here by my elderly stepfather. He's a burden to me and no real support. I have  no one else. A long no contact brother and another brother who is abusive and very damaged do to our childhood.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 15, 2021)

Real estate agents are a dime a dozen. They are in a service business and if, for any reason, your agent fails to provide the service you expect.....dump him or her immediately. You owe a lousy agent no loyalty or consideration. I would never sign a representation agreement that gave an agent sole right to sell your property for any specific time.  

Many agents will balk if you do that, but as I said, RE agents are indeed a dime a dozen.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 15, 2021)

HAve you thought about moving into a senior community?  They tend to have much more of a sense of community.  You would meet new people and make new fiends.  You need to think about and consider your own needs.

You are never trapped, there are always options.


----------



## senior chef (Aug 15, 2021)

Remy said:


> @Lara I can't move. I'm trapped here by my elderly stepfather. He's a burden to me and no real support. I have  no one else. A long no contact brother and another brother who is abusive and very damaged do to our childhood.


Have you considered placing your stepfather in a care home?  If he has no funds, he should be eligible for State of California assistance. That would give you more options and you could look at a wider range of living quarters.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

That is just rude.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 15, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Have you considered placing your stepfather in a care home?  If he has no funds, he should be eligible for State of California assistance. That would give you more options and you could look at a wider range of living quarters.


It can be challenging to place someone in a care home if they don't want to go (and even if they do). Doctors have to be involved, along with tears, anger, and frustration; I've been through it several times with aged parents and it's complicated and a lot of the time a real battle. Plus, in this area anyway, care homes that take people who do qualify for Medi-Cal (the state's assistance program) usually have waiting lists; a co-worker had to take a leave of absence from her job to care for her mother since it was a 2-year wait to get her into the only home that would take Medi-Cal patients.


----------



## Jules (Aug 15, 2021)

@Remy, are you afraid that these fires would reach this new home you’re looking at.  If not and it looks like a good buy, I’d make an offer.  It  can’t hurt other than being time consuming. You’d have to go through this realtor but if you do make an offer, let her know you weren’t satisfied with her service and leave that agency.  Also make it polite Goodbye and cc the head of her company.  Even if you don’t make an offer, send a termination of her services.  Failure to show up is inexcusable.  

P.S.  There’s no law that you have to plant a garden or flowers.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2021)

@Jules My apartment is more at risk than that mobile home park. I was in an evacuation warning here once. I could see red glow from my front door. It's on the edge of town. That particular mobile park is on the other side of town and probably a much less fire risk. I'm afraid everything in California is at risk now though.


----------



## HarryHawk (Aug 15, 2021)

If appropriate, at least investigate into assisted living for your stepfather.  There are a wide variety of levels of care options available from in house to assisted living at different tiers of service to nursing homes.  I made arrangements for both my mother and father, and it worked out well in both cases.  It was not particularly difficult or time consuming.  Make some calls and find out what may or may not be available based on your stepfather's condition.

You owe it to yourself to find out what options are available. If there are waiting lists, at least get on the list.  It sounds like arrangements are going to have to be made for your stepfather sooner or later, the sooner you start identifying your stepfather's options, the better it is for him and for you.

p.s. If your stepfather was ever in the service, there is help available for veterans above and beyond other governmental agencies.


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

Update. I actually spoke to said above agent this AM and was willing to make an offer 25 grand over asking. She spoke to the listing agent who is in her office so she can probably get a little more information. Apparently the seller hasn't signed but has already decided verbally what offer she will take. There were at least 3. The place was listed on Friday. Today is Monday. That was fast. When it closes, I'll be able to look it up on Zillow for the actual sold price.


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Remy if that was me, I would take it as a sign the house isn't meant to be the one for me... I think you should do the same tbh...


You are always so kind. I can only think though, of all the places I looked at over the years, I ended up buying that house. Nasty neighbors and it was terrible. If I think of it this way, then I have to think that house was meant for me and sometimes I think it was.


----------



## charry (Aug 16, 2021)

I will only wait for 10 mins , when waiting on agent , it’s not good enough ....
Good luck remy


----------



## Colleen (Aug 16, 2021)

This doesn't sound like a good transaction for you but it sounds like a great transaction for the realtor. She doesn't have YOUR best interest at heart...only HERS. Are you that desperate to pay that much over for a mobile???

We've had some bad dealings with realtors and learned some lessons along the way. Now, we're vetting realtors 2100 miles away because we're moving across the country in the Spring. Definitely take their reviews into consideration. 

You may have already made a deal. I hope it wasn't a panic deal and that you're paying too much. The housing market will tank one of these days and people that are over-paying now will be stuck with places that aren't worth what they paid. This will be a repeat of 2008.


----------



## Remy (Aug 16, 2021)

@Colleen I hope this doesn't sound snarky because I don't mean it that way, but yes I am that desperate. The inventory here is so low. Much because of the fires. I do think the prices are nuts. But the money isn't doing me much good in my account. I don't want to get into the wrong place. All I can do is keep looking

I did like this place. Smaller, newer 2 bedroom. Didn't like the larger yard for a park. It's gone "pending" on realtor dot com already.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

@Remy, I just saw that you made an offer.  Have you heard?  Good luck.


----------



## Remy (Aug 21, 2021)

@Jules Thank you for asking. I called my agent on Monday (the place was listed on Friday) and told my agent what I was willing to offer. She called me back to state the listing agent stated the seller had 3 offers already and had decided on one. So that was that.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2021)

Since your agent was tardy with showing it to you, it’s probably time for you to choose another agent.  Just call and say you’re not looking any more.  Then go find a new agent who hustles.


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2021)

That place closed and went for 4 grand less than I was willing to offer. It was still over asking but when my agent stated the listing agent stated it was going for "way over asking" I thought it would have been worse than that. Still wish I could have got it. Still looking.


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2021)

I had that happen once when I went to look at a house - this was about 20 years ago. I waited an hour and left. When I got home I called his office number, but he didn't answer. He did the next day and said he was sorry, but got "tied up" showing another listing. LAME!!!


----------



## caroln (Nov 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> My luck isn't great, I swear. When I put my house on the market in a different town in this county, I had two come over and chose one. Mistake. She listed my house at 150 square feet and when I called her, she told me she "couldn't change it." I knew that was a lie. Even a co-worker called me about it and stated "she's trying to keep your listing hidden so she can be both the buyer and selling agent." Also she kept delaying the agent walk through. When the smaller local office she worked for suddenly closed, I was able to dumper her and left it off the market until after the holidays.
> 
> I then called the last agent who had come through on the walk through.* I also swear a fake showing was set up by this former agent I had.* I got upset and the new agent stated she would take my phone number off the listing information and any showings would have to go through her. Well the next showing through her was legit and they bought the place.
> 
> Am I considering a different agent? Maybe. I may just call the listing agent if I see one in the future. I don't know. There is one agent who lists a lot of mobiles  and for reasons I don't want to really get into, I'd never go through him.


I was a realtor years ago and I know of a few realtors that would show a new listing they got using their brothers or sisters or parents as "buyers", just to make the seller feel good and make it look like their house was getting a lot of traffic (interest) right away.  Sleazy if you ask me.


----------



## Remy (Nov 11, 2021)

caroln said:


> I was a realtor years ago and I know of a few realtors that would show a new listing they got using their brothers or sisters or parents as "buyers", just to make the seller feel good and make it look like their house was getting a lot of traffic (interest) right away.  Sleazy if you ask me.


Showing a home is so stressful, I guess they don't understand that. It is sleazy and kind of cruel. I didn't know what to do with my kitty (I only had one at that time and she was strictly indoors) so I put her in the carrier and put it on my bed. Since my agent was there, I felt secure. I stayed outside and new something might be up when they were in there  a long time. Got an offer, which I accepted the next day.


----------



## caroln (Nov 12, 2021)

Remy said:


> Showing a home is so stressful, I guess they don't understand that. It is sleazy and kind of cruel. I didn't know what to do with my kitty (I only had one at that time and she was strictly indoors) so I put her in the carrier and put it on my bed. Since my agent was there, I felt secure. I stayed outside and new something might be up when they were in there  a long time. Got an offer, which I accepted the next day.


You're right, it is cruel.  Homeowners spend a lot of time to make the house "show ready", take care of pets, find a place to go during showings, etc.  It is stressful and tiring, just to get hopes dashed when no offer is forthcoming. So glad you got your offer!


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2021)

I always wondered about the tactics used when I bought my new house and got in a bidding war. The house went on the market at $235K and I made an offer. Two days later I was informed there was another interested buyer and if I wanted to show continued interest, I would have to go above what the other person offered. This went on a few more times until I my offer of $288K was accepted. I was curious if this wasn't a tactic to get the price up by claiming there was another buyer that initially offered more than I did.
Everyone I told about it said I ended up paying way too much for a 1300 sq ft house.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2021)

A older couple stopped last week at my moving sale and asked if I needed a real estate agent. They recommended their daughter and gave me her name and number. When I called I was less than thrilled with her attitude. I started talking and she interrupted me and asked if she could call me back and added it would be "right away". It was about 20 minutes, though. Then every time I started talking she'd talk right over me. Finally I was able to explain what I wanted and she said "Oh, I'm leaving for a vacation tomorrow and won't be back until the Monday after Thanksgiving." 

Just my luck.


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2021)

@debodun  Find a different agent.  You don’t owe her anything and her habit of talking over you will continually irritate you.


----------



## caroln (Nov 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I always wondered about the tactics used when I bought my new house and got in a bidding war. The house went on the market at $235K and I made an offer. Two days later I was informed there was another interested buyer and if I wanted to show continued interest, I would have to go above what the other person offered. This went on a few more times until I my offer of $288K was accepted. I was curious if this wasn't a tactic to get the price up by claiming there was another buyer that initially offered more than I did.
> Everyone I told about it said I ended up paying way too much for a 1300 sq ft house.


This is a hard call.  Most over-the-asking prices usually run no more than 3%, not 19%!  At 3% over, the realtor doesn't really net that much more from the sale after splitting it with the other realtor and then splitting again with his/her broker, and then taxes after that.  But at 19%?  That does make a difference.  A good realtor will be concerned about protecting their professional reputation though and avoid unscrupulous practices.  Another concern would be that by going too far over the asking price, it might not appraise out, so that's another reason not to drive the price up too high.


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2021)

@debodun  I believe when you first showed us the listing many thought it was a low price.  What did the appraisal come it at when you bought?


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm not sure what you mean by "appraisal".


----------

